# West Lancs 4/4/16



## davemc1 (Feb 16, 2016)

One ive wanted to play for a while.

They have a spring open on Monday 4th April 4bbb Â£40 (one course meal inc)

Anyone free?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			One ive wanted to play for a while.

They have a spring open on Monday 4th April 4bbb Â£40 (one course meal inc)

Anyone free?
		
Click to expand...

What is the last tee times - the clocks will have gone back.

Edit: Booooo 2.30, good price that though.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 17, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			One ive wanted to play for a while.

They have a spring open on Monday 4th April 4bbb Â£40 (one course meal inc)

Anyone free?
		
Click to expand...

Can't do this one as too many days off around late March / early April.

Am keen to play again so if you miss out this time would be happy to look at another. S&A likewise 

Hoe you find someone.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 17, 2016)

I could be tempted by this, what time you thinking?

Fancy getting back to West Lancs this year but fairly tight on holidays.

Notice there's one on the 25th April aswell, worth waiting a few weeks for (hopefully) better weather and course condition?


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 17, 2016)

Dave,I'm off for this but didn't reply earlier as I needed to check out my hcap status. Sec has told me it's OK for this year so if you don't get anyone for this, I can make it.
With the 25th being 3 weeks later, I'm off for that too.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2016)

I think I'm off for this Dave. I owe West Lancs one after last time as well. Let's see if we can get 4 

edit.. Just checked and I'm off on the 25th as well.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 17, 2016)

Can make the 4bbb up what sort of time are you thinking of teeing off ?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2016)

Finch golf tour have an open there on a Sunday in march.

Im down for that, not sure if there's any spaces left.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah I can do both dates, any times. As im not good at making decisions ill go with the flow but, The 25th is the week of the Trump trip, what a week that could be...

We have 5 showing interest, could do with a few more  :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

I could make it on 4th providing it was after 130pm but I think I'm having the full week off leading upto trump so I could do anytime that day if that's a goer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2016)

gjbike said:



			Can make the 4bbb up what sort of time are you thinking of teeing off ?
		
Click to expand...

Hellllloooooooo stranger - how's you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

Me and duffers are gonna play on the 25th, who else wants to make the 4ball?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Get on arl jump the gun there!

Date and time are now set 25/4 1.50 tee.

I propose we wait for another to sign up, then the six of us book the other 1.50 slot and the one before/after.

Hope this suits??


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 17, 2016)

25th is fine for me :thup:

Someone happy to book us in and I can wire the cash?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Get on arl jump the gun there!

Date and time are now set 25/4 1.50 tee.

I propose we wait for another to sign up, then the six of us book the other 1.50 slot and the one before/after.

Hope this suits??
		
Click to expand...

'Koff la, time waits for no man!! You were too busy shall we/ shan't we and in that time my glamorous assistant had already booked us on the 1350 slot :ears:


----------



## gjbike (Feb 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hellllloooooooo stranger - how's you?[/QUOTE
Very well after last year, you and the lads will have to come up to old links for a knock sometime.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2016)

gjbike said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Hellllloooooooo stranger - how's you?[/QUOTE
Very well after last year, you and the lads will have to come up to old links for a knock sometime.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:

Be good to see you again fella, hope things are well.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Get on arl jump the gun there!

Date and time are now set 25/4 1.50 tee.

I propose we wait for another to sign up, then the six of us book the other 1.50 slot and the one before/after.

Hope this suits??
		
Click to expand...

So we're set for the 25th?? Great stuff. Should be a damn sight warmer than last time I played it. My balls still haven't dropped back into the sack!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			So we're set for the 25th?? Great stuff. Should be a damn sight warmer than last time I played it. My balls still haven't dropped back into the sack!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, who's all playing and when? Lost in the talk of your cojones! 

On the plus side your tee shot from the last time might still be at the end of the practice ground 

Do we need to book a tee time?


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in if there's room, 25th is fine.
Nice warm up for Aberdeen :whoo::whoo: (10 weeks tomorrow lads )


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			So we're set for the 25th?? Great stuff. Should be a damn sight warmer than last time I played it. My balls still haven't dropped back into the sack!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha....short sleeves too.  I had about 10 layers!!!!

I remember Stuey almost sconning Craw with a gunned chip from the side of the green....his face was priceless.  I think it had something to do with Emile Heskey


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

If you're doing 25th will throw my hat in to make up a pair. From what I can see...

Dave
Wolf 
Mr Bike
Andy 
Iain

Can book if that's it? If I make it an odd number can leave it


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

++ Or book a pair in with Stu & Duffers. Just ping me a PM or summat ++


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Get on arl jump the gun there!

Date and time are now set 25/4 1.50 tee.

I propose we wait for another to sign up, then the six of us book the other 1.50 slot and the one before/after.

Hope this suits??
		
Click to expand...

Now a 4 available @ 13:20 / 2 @ 13:50


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			If you're doing 25th will throw my hat in to make up a pair. From what I can see...

Dave
Wolf 
Mr Bike
Andy 
Iain

Can book if that's it? If I make it an odd number can leave it
		
Click to expand...

I cant play mate.....using up too many days as it is !  Need to reign myself in


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

Junior said:



			I cant play mate.....using up too many days as it is !  Need to reign myself in 

Click to expand...

Meant Andy Greg. Fun flight?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Now a 4 available @ 13:20 / 2 @ 13:50
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Huds if you want to book? I'm out all day today so will struggle to get on until tonight but happy to book any later on just let me know :thup:

Fancied the Ted Jarman this year but same weekend as our club champs


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 18, 2016)

Should be good this.
Do we need to decide pairings or can we just book numbers ?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in. Get on it Craigy...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

Slots booked;

4 @ 13:20
2 @ 13:50

Â£35.00 each please chaps.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 18, 2016)

13:20 has gone mate.
You want me to book me and Iain on at 14:10 ?
There are 4 spots available at 12:50, mind.
May need to move quick.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			13:20 has gone mate.
You want me to book me and Iain on at 14:10 ?
There are 4 spots available at 12:50, mind.
May need to move quick.
		
Click to expand...

I have booked the six slots in my previous post.

All you need to do is pay me


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 18, 2016)

Bloody hell mate, you little ripper :thup:
What's the charge Â£35 ?
I'll send it now.
You're bank info hasn't changed has it ?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is right mate, I'll get the dosh sent over tomoz if thats ok? :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Bloody hell mate, you little ripper :thup:
What's the charge Â£35 ?
I'll send it now.
You're bank info hasn't changed has it ?
		
Click to expand...

Not one for p1ssing around 

Bank still same.

For all... 

Payment will need to be via bank transfer,  not PayPal, if possible. Bank details available on request (I respond fastest to those routed via a Nigerian uncle/aunt).

Will confirm payment back to you when the  $ lands.

I also need club and handicap for; 

Mr Bike
Davie La


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 18, 2016)

Money sent mate, let me know you get it.
Cheers :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Money sent mate, let me know you get it.
Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it. Thank you


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not one for p1ssing around 

Bank still same.

For all... 

Payment will need to be via bank transfer,  not PayPal, if possible. Bank details available on request (I respond fastest to those routed via a Nigerian uncle/aunt).

Will confirm payment back to you when the  $ lands.

I also need club and handicap for; 

Mr Bike
Davie La
		
Click to expand...

Craigy. E Mither me your details and I'll sort it toneet.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 18, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Craigy. E Mither me your details and I'll sort it toneet.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me good sir.

Top man for booking, cheers :thup:

Really looking forward to this


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

Details sent chaps


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2016)

Payment sent Craigy Boy...


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Still at aintree, still at 21. Double boo.

Are all the places filled Craig?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 18, 2016)

Just went payment Craig, any problems let me know


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Still at aintree, still at 21. Double boo.

Are all the places filled Craig?
		
Click to expand...

Booked places for those that have shown interest; 

You
Wolf man
Gregbwfc
NWJocko 
Gjbike 
Me

All confirmed except Mr Bike, who might have a proper job rather than p1ssing round on t'interweb all day!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Just went payment Craig, any problems let me know
		
Click to expand...

Payment has landed quickly. Unlike your new tee shots, which will be up there for hours! 

Thanks, appreciated


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Payment sent Craigy Boy...
		
Click to expand...

And it's there already! Amazing this interweb. 

Thanks Daniel San,  much appreciated


----------



## gjbike (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry chaps can't make the 24th but still ok for the 4th if anybody still wants to go


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2016)

gjbike said:



			Sorry chaps can't make the 24th but still ok for the 4th if anybody still wants to go
		
Click to expand...

Bugger.thats a shame


----------

